# Friendly bet



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Clippers-Suns matchup on Saturday is going to be one heck of a game. It's probably the biggest game of the year involving Pacific Division foes. In commemoration of this game I was wondering if anyone would like to be involved in a friendly bet against the Clippers fans on this board. The bet is as follows:

The losing teams fans will be required to switch to the winning teams logo/player of that team for the duration of one week following the outcome of the game.


Normally this is only done around playoff time but I figured since this particular game is important for playoff inplications it would be fun to do.


Post in this thread if you're interested.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol I would do that.


=)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Winning 10 in a row assuming we win tonight. I don't know if I can see that.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Winning 10 in a row assuming we win tonight. I don't know if I can see that.


Ye of little faith :nah: 

Ok people so far in the bet:

SUNS:
Tempe85
SunsFan57
dissonance19
Carbo04

CLIPPERS:
leidout
RhettO
shaunliv
Free Arsenal
DaFranchise

We need more Suns fans in the bet!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol you edited that quickly. Before it asked if I was in. 

It won't be that much of a problem to me with a Maggette avatar. He's one of my fav players haha. I'll do it though.


And yeah, I don't have much faith in anything.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Come on guys... we have 5 Clipper fans in the bet to only 3 Suns. Now I know there must be more Suns fans than that!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

You bet with what? Real money??


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't even understand the bet.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If you're a Suns fan and you bet on the Suns and they lose. Then, you have to change your avatar to a Clippers avatar for a week.

Vise versa for Clippers fans.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> I don't even understand the bet.


how did you not understand?

it said




> The losing teams fans will be required to switch to the winning teams logo/player of that team for the duration of one week following the outcome of the game.


you change your avatar.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll go with this. Count me in. Go Suns!


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

wtf is up with all yall Clipper avatars. Jumpin on the bandwagon huh? i thought yall were true Suns fans?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> wtf is up with all yall Clipper avatars. Jumpin on the bandwagon huh? i thought yall were true Suns fans?



read this thread over again, please.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> wtf is up with all yall Clipper avatars. Jumpin on the bandwagon huh? i thought yall were true Suns fans?


Yeah, I'm on the Brand wagon... oh wait.. sorry guys I just think this guy is trying to be funny. :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> Yeah, I'm on the Brand wagon... oh wait.. sorry guys I just think this guy is trying to be funny. :banana:



if thats the case then I missed it. oops haha.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Haha I'm glad I didn't see this thread. How long do you guys have to sport those avatars for?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

'Til next Saturday.

I'll just consider this a Christmas gift to Clipper fans. =)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The bet is over. haha. went by pretty quick actually.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> 'Til next Saturday.
> 
> I'll just consider this a Christmas gift to Clipper fans. =)


Dude, the Clippers have a better W/L than the Lakers this year. That's big enough of a present for them.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> The bet is over. haha. went by pretty quick actually.


I know.......a little to quick...... :banana:


----------

